# Thyroid and CKD?



## sheryl (Aug 3, 2013)

I had thyroid cancer last August and RAI October 30. Since that time my eGFR (Kidney function) has dropped 29 points. Has anyone experience this following RAI? I have a referral for cardiologist and nephrologist...body has gone haywire. Has anyone had this after RAI? Or hypothyroidism?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What is CKD, please?


----------



## MrsBee (Jan 25, 2013)

Andros, it stands for *C*hronic *K*idney *D*isease. 

I'm interested in this topic, not because of having had RAI, but because my blood tests in the past year or so have shown an increase in levels that indicate kidney disease. Docs claim that it's the result of long-term high blood pressure (even though it's well controlled with a low dose of meds). I suspect that it's the result of undiagosed / untreated THYROID problems.... but that's just my "humble" opinion.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is helpful or not, but...

I was dx'ed with thyca in 2011 (with surgery and 100mCi of RAI) and in 2013, I fell while running. While in the ER, my eGFR was 58 (with the reference range being <60). My glucose was also high, so there was some question about diabetes vs shock/hypothermia vs CKD.

The decision was made to take the wait and watch approach, with regular blood tests from PCP. Over six weeks later, my eGFR was only 59. Nephrology was consulted and that doctor said that acute kidney failure was one of those things that takes a long time to correct. He left me with the impression that RAI can and does impact kidney function and, sometimes, for a long time.

In my case, or was hard to say if it was RAI or the fat ton of drugs + shock that impacted me. We monitored my labs and very slowly (I mean over a period of six to eight months), things improved. If my eGFR continued to drop, they would have taken a more proactive approach.


----------

